# My cat rolled in cement dust....



## hillacinth (Dec 18, 2004)

I live in a small apartment, so I take my bored 9 month old cat for leash walks almost every day. My building has a very nasty, very unfinished basement full of junk---so of course Clarkie loves going down there! He's used to rolling around on the dirty floor, while I roll my eyes and let him do it.

But as of yesterday an old bag of cement in a corner had finally sprung a leak, leaving a pile of dust on the floor. Clarkie plopped right down in it and got covered before it occurred to me that it probably wasn't a good substance for him to be interacting with. 

The dust is so fine and hard to get out of his fur---I rinsed him off right afterward, which got rid of a lot of it, but I can tell he's still got some dust trapped in his coat. He's "matte" instead of "shiny." Brushing him doesn't seem to get it out either.

Is this something that I should really be worried about? Do you think my cat could get sick from ingesting this stuff as he washes himself? Should I wash him again, more thoroughly? (If so, wish me luck--yesterday's quick bath was NOT appreciated!)

Thanks very much for any advice or experiences you can share on this topic.

(Needless to say, I'll keep my cat away from cement dust in the future!)


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

i'd call a vet, just to be sure. Cement is something you wouldn't want him injesting, although I don't know the liklihood of it hardenning in his system or anything, you should double check with someone who knows better.


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

cement contains lye, which is very caustic and irritating to the skin. that's why you have to wear gloves when working with cement. soap is made with lye, but the lye is allowed to sit and "mellow" for several weeks after the soap is made so it's no longer irritating.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

as said the cement could burn the skin, thats why many builders have such touch hands, besides handling rough materals all day long there is cement burns.
Id expect the vet would give your cat a very good wash, could you try this again? nice warm water with lots of cat shampoo? make sure if posible you really rub it in? I know how fun this can be lol
Failing that the only other thing you can do is see your vet.

Also moved to health&nutrition


----------



## RBTang (Nov 14, 2004)

GO out to your local petstore and pick up some proper pet shampoo and get her checked out by your vet. Should be fine once you bath her.

Rob


----------

